# Favorite sex move



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm curious and would love to hear what are your all's favorite sex moves/things you like to do in bed are?
I'm still a virgin so I don't have any, but I have always been interested as I pass by magazines that profess to have of 502 sex moves within it.
So, what are yours?


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

i'm a big fan of cleavland steamers and hot carls


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Regan said:


> i'm a big fan of cleavland steamers and hot carls


I don't even know what those are, and I'm guessing I don't want to.


WorldInk, why don't you buy one of the magazines?

I like lots of things, but probably couldn't make a list of over 500 moves, lol.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

decided said:


> I don't even know what those are, and I'm guessing I don't want to.
> 
> 
> WorldInk, why don't you buy one of the magazines?


I just looked them up and trust me, if you don't know what they are, you don't want to know.
I would be embarrassed buying a woman's magazine.:blushed:


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I myself personally enjoy the Zangief Piledriver.

Ahaha, no. I'm a virgin as well, but I figured this thread would be riddled with immaturity, so why not contribute?


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> I just looked them up and trust me, if you don't know what they are, you don't want to know.
> I would be embarrassed buying a woman's magazine.:blushed:


i wish i would have known prior to my complete room cleaning, i chucked out TONS of my cosmos. i would have scanned some stuff for this thread if you guys were genuinely interested


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I enjoy anything that involves a member of the opposite sex, it's nice when they are conscious but not required.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

Regan said:


> i wish i would have known prior to my complete room cleaning, i chucked out TONS of my cosmos. i would have scanned some stuff for this thread if you guys were genuinely interested


Lol that would've been nice, I think a fair amount of guys who walk by magazines like that are interested looking into them but would be too embarrassed to.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I like to say incredibly outlandish things that are completely out of context, but still appropriate.

"Is the oven preheated yet?!"


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I enjoy anything that involves a member of the opposite sex, it's nice when they are conscious but not required.


LOL!

10char


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

RighteousRob said:


> I enjoy anything that involves a member of the opposite sex, it's nice when they are conscious but not required.


Lol, you probably play those arcade games and beat my high scores while having sex. :tongue:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

you ever watch seinfield? I'm like george castansa eating a sandwhich and watching tv while she does all the work.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

* FALCON PUNCH!!!*

I mean, wut?

I dunno, positions are _required_ to be changed every few minutes to keep sex interesting. You have to cycle through the teasing positions to the "pleasure" positions and then back to teasing to keep her interested. That said, I think the ladies are particularly fond of my "hit the g-spot" move.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cunnilingus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm starting to get the feeling that most people don't actually know any sex moves.(other than actual sex):sad:


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

I call mine the purple dinosaur. I pour grape juice everywhere while singing the Barney theme song. Chicks dig it.

Yea I'm a virgin. But if anyone ever asks you to do a Russian Annihilator, run away screaming at the top of your lungs. Trust me.

I have seen things which cannot be unseen.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I like doggy style, don't know why, but it's by far my fav. Other than that I kinda like a little more of the kinky variety. I wouldn't mind getting one of those body swing harnesses..


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

WorldInk said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that most people don't actually know any sex moves.(other than actual sex):sad:


Cowgirl
Reverse-cowgirl
Swedish Rodeo
Donkey Punch (okay, don't try that one at home, kids)
Angry Dragon (that one is totally not nice)
Scissors (works MF or FF)
Missionary
Whatever the opposite of missionary is
Against the wall (she has her legs up)
69
Standing-69 (you have to hold your partner)
Whatever it's called when she has _only one leg_ over your shoulder
Whatever it's called when she has _both legs_ over your shoulders
The Starfish
The Shocker
Powerglove
... the list goes on. Read the Kama Sutra if you're that interested.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

WorldInk said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that most people don't actually know any sex moves.(other than actual sex):sad:


Normal penal/vaginal stuff is less fun than oral to me. But when it comes to that, nothing beats dirty santa. For those who don' know, its cowgirl with the guy sitting up.

But in all honesty, who doesn't want this...


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Personally I'm a fan of rodeo position.
That's where you're doing it doggy-style, lean down and whisper in her ear, "This is your sister's favorite position, too."
And then try to stay on for eight seconds!


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> I'm starting to get the feeling that most people don't actually know any sex moves.(other than actual sex):sad:


What exactly is it that you're after here?
How to initiate sex? Foreplay techniques? Penetrative positions?

Pretty much anything you can think of, somebody will do. :wink:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Okay, so my ex-SO's a bit crazy and on one of her more crazy days asked me to build her a time machine so that she could try the Doppleganger Position.










P.S. After I built the time machine I left her in the future.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Is it weird that the thing I find *most *creepy in that picture is their outfits?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> Lol that would've been nice, I think a fair amount of guys who walk by magazines like that are interested looking into them but would be too embarrassed to.


The perfect cover: go to a hospital gift shoppe and say it's for your sick girlfriend. The cashier and everyone will think your super sweet...

Barring that -- steal one from the dentists' office:wink:


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

decided said:


> Is it weird that the thing I find *most *creepy in that picture is their outfits?


LOL, I thought the same. The 80's called, Eddie Murphy wants his "look" back.






Also, more positions and moves:
Eiffel Tower
Wheelbarrow
DP (!!)
DVDA (LOL, unpossible)
Some girls like being choked/forced to deep-throat.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

amanda32 said:


> The perfect cover: go to a hospital gift shoppe and say it's for your sick girlfriend. The cashier and everyone will think your super sweet...
> 
> Barring that -- steal one from the dentists' office:wink:


That, or be raised by nothing but women, and wind up reading your sisterr's copies out of pure boredom. But honestly, why would a chef put his penis into a mixing bowl?


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmm. Does having sex with your doppelganger make you gay, or just on the cutting edge of masturbation?


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

i really wanna know, especially from the guys
would you do gay stuff with your doppelganger?


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, come to think of it, Maxim Men's Magazine is probably better than Cosmo...not kidding.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Regan said:


> i really wanna know, especially from the guys
> would you do gay stuff with your doppelganger?


Tough question. I am through-and-through heterosexual, so humping a dude isn't my cup o' tea. But on the other hand, my own junk is nothing I don't see in the shower every day, so it's not like I'm doing anything particularly new or dangerous.
So I'm going to go with yes, I'd do it once, just so I can say I literally fucked myself.


----------



## madsmarr (Mar 1, 2010)

Aha these posts have given me a reason to laugh in the last five minutes. Truly some messed up things.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

decided said:


> What exactly is it that you're after here?
> How to initiate sex? Foreplay techniques? Penetrative positions?
> 
> Pretty much anything you can think of, somebody will do. :wink:


I don't really know, forget I asked. :mellow:


I think I would really enjoy the girl on top, just by descriptions and imagination, and I feel so sorry for nations so backwards that people don't do ever even try it.


I think I would do really kinky things with my doppelganger that I wouldn't want anyone else to know I was into, but mostly we would cuddle. :happy:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

madsmarr said:


> Aha these posts have given me a reason to laugh in the last five minutes. Truly some messed up things.


... And we haven't even got into the 'favourite sex moves' yet...


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I like to be on top. : X


----------



## 1057 (Apr 9, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> I think I would do really kinky things with my doppelganger that I wouldn't want anyone else to know I was into, but mostly we would cuddle. :happy:




awwww
really cute


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Regan said:


> would you do gay stuff with your doppelganger?


I know exactly what I would do with my doppelganger:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

WorldInk said:


> I don't really know, forget I asked. :mellow:
> 
> I think I would really enjoy the girl on top, just by descriptions and imagination, and I feel so sorry for nations so backwards that people don't do ever even try it.
> 
> I think I would do really kinky things with my doppelganger that I wouldn't want anyone else to know I was into, but mostly we would cuddle. :happy:


Awww, cuddling is great. Spooning is awesome, and often leads to more... sexy... things.
Generally using your hands, mouth and genitals anywhere that tickles the other person is a good place to start.

My favourite position is doggy-style.
I know some women find it a bit impersonal, and I do understand that. It's not one for kissing, cuddling and whispering sweet nothings. I do love those things, but there's something really raunchy being 'taken' doggy-style, and for me, it never fails to hit the right spot. :wink:

It's really a matter of figuring out what you and your partner like. You just keep trying / doing different things and keep it fun.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

This is actually the most PC and safe-for-work "sexual type" image I've seen. Hopefully this will satisfy some individual's curiosity, lol.










Also, @ Robatix: wtf?_? Does your doppelganger require an Expansion Pak for maximum gameplay?


----------



## Chilln (Aug 19, 2009)

Reverse cow girl is the best position or any other version of having the girl on top, I love thrusting upwards and having her ride me. 
And yes I would probably do my doppelganger because face it, * you know* what you like best and this is your chance to do it to yourself without anyone else's help. The result is epic sex.

Plus I know I wouldn't have to call my doppelganger the next day, because frankly they wouldn't care.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Okay, I am having a problem with this. I think there are people spending time having sex, and then there are people spending time making up names for sexual moves. However, there are also those people that created titles to positions just so they know how much to charge you for services you want.

I mean really, I don't know the names of half the moves I've done. I remember my ex boyfriend last year mentioned something about "reverse cowgirl" over the phone. I didn't know what it was, but when he explained it I realized I had been doing it all along. It was funny. Whatever. And same thing with "Around the world". Come on, that was a term coined by hookers. Isn't it better to hear your real lover say "I don't care where you stick it next. You choose" than "Let's go around the world, honey"?

Also, I understand you may need to build up a repertoire and seek to further knowledge. 

However, I really can't understand having a "favorite position" especially if a person doesn't currently have someone in their life? You may only know the best position you liked with your last partner. I don't care what works for whom and what someone liked in the past. Bodies fit together differently. There are *different shapes and sides (and bends)*. Two people fit together uniquely. This means you may find "the hot spot" in a completely different position with another body. This is why it is important to listen to each other. 

I think it really helps to remain open, stay present, and discover each other and what works for you two as you go along. This is fun times :happy:

However, cuninglingus fans. You're well respected for your favorite. :tongue:


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm not keen on move names.
But I do love to eat pussy.
Aslong as it's clean. Only had one bad experience. Any other time - god its been amazing...tasteful. Aww...I love it.


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Heheh. As is her usual style, Pink managed to say what I was thinking, but better than I could have. Sex isn't Street Fighter II, and you can't throw a hadoken. Sex is just sex.
Having said that, thanks for ruining all the fun.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

AgentSH said:


> Heheh. As is her usual style, Pink managed to say what I was thinking, but better than I could have. Sex isn't Street Fighter II, and you can't throw a hadoken. Sex is just sex.
> Having said that, thanks for ruining all the fun.


Oh whatever. I did not ruin the fun. I said I understood the need to build a repertoire. Idris even piped in with his pussy porn. Maybe that just made all the women go away and have to take cold showers?

Okay here. I'll even get it going again. I looked up the name for something I like to do. It's called F***k Face. 

What are some of your favorite positions people? :happy:

Save me.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh my. The things I'm reading; the things going through my head right now... :crazy: I feel like my aunts female dog felt the other day when she kept humping the heck out of her stuffed animals. 

Yeahhh. I don't think I'll have a problem getting to sleep tonight (this morning, actually).


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Spades said:


> Whatever the opposite of missionary is


LOL



Spades said:


> Powerglove


LOL again!


Anyway.... personally, I don't really have many preferences... as long as whatever it is, it is sloooooooooooooowwwwww :crazy:


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

Spades said:


>


I'd just like to point out that the sheets say "karma" (action) rather than "kama" (pleasure). :dry:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

yea nothin better than doggy style.... im a fan of the pullin hair


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Regan said:


> i really wanna know, especially from the guys
> would you do gay stuff with your doppelganger?


haaa no just one of me will do..... wait would you?


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd have to say that position is irrelevant when compared to state of mind. You could be in the optimal position, but if you and your partner are on different wavelengths, it just isn't going to happen. Sure, you'll both get off, but what's the point? 

Now, if you manage to feed enough energy into each other so that you get to a point where you let your guard down and trust each other, you can both start operating directly from the reptilian brain stem with not so much as an afterthought of inhibition. In this state, you just start going after each other like sex crazed savages, becoming pure expressions of human sexuality, throwing every last inhibition and taboo to the wind. Now THAT is awesome. There's no position on the planet that can trigger that sort of lust-induced mayhem. I must say, it tends to get a little violent, but in a really, really good sort of way, in the sense that the violence becomes a natural expression of sexuality (domination and lust) and not something malicious or hurtful in the least. 

For me, there's just no faking this. You can't just pretend that its happening.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> I'd have to say that position is irrelevant when compared to state of mind. You could be in the optimal position, but if you and your partner are on different wavelengths, it just isn't going to happen. Sure, you'll both get off, but what's the point?
> 
> Now, if you manage to feed enough energy into each other so that you get to a point where you let your guard down and trust each other, you can both start operating directly from the reptilian brain stem with not so much as an afterthought of inhibition. In this state, you just start going after each other like sex crazed savages, becoming pure expressions of human sexuality, throwing every last inhibition and taboo to the wind. Now THAT is awesome. There's no position on the planet that can trigger that sort of lust-induced mayhem. I must say, it tends to get a little violent, but in a really, really good sort of way, in the sense that the violence becomes a natural expression of sexuality (domination and lust) and not something malicious or hurtful in the least.
> 
> For me, there's just no faking this. You can't just pretend that its happening.


David Daeda? "Way of the Superior Man"?

Gotta know........


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> David Daeda? "Way of the Superior Man"?
> 
> Gotta know........


Nope. Had to research that. Sounds similar though. I stumbled upon this through intuition and optimal circumstances.


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Okay, I am having a problem with this. *I think there are people spending time having sex, and then there are people spending time making up names for sexual moves.* However, there are also those people that created titles to positions just so they know how much to charge you for services you want.
> 
> I mean really, I don't know the names of half the moves I've done.


Hahaha! Perfect! I think that if you have to worry and fuss about "positions" then you need a new partner, LOL! It's just not something I spend much time thinking about, but I'm not boring - it's never the same twice.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> Nope. Had to research that. Sounds similar though. I stumbled upon this through intuition and optimal circumstances.


Ah! That's awesome. Whatever it takes to get you there. :wink:

I read the book because I saw my ex had read it. I've recommended it to men. It's got great stuff in there like, "Take her, penetrate her until she cries". Ha! Love it.


----------



## WorldInk (Nov 27, 2009)

I think I would enjoy biting, especially behind their shoulder. How 'bout you all? Any girls here enjoy being bitten?


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

WorldInk said:


> I think I would enjoy biting, especially behind their shoulder. How 'bout you all? Any girls here enjoy being bitten?


Some girls enjoy being nibbled and nipped at. I'm sure there must be some here.

I like biting necks, though it's given me a rather bad reputation.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

EmotionallyTonedGeometry said:


> There's no position on the planet that can trigger that sort of lust-induced mayhem. I must say, it tends to get a little violent, but in a really, really good sort of way, in the sense that the violence becomes a natural expression of sexuality (domination and lust) and not something malicious or hurtful in the least.
> 
> For me, there's just no faking this. You can't just pretend that its happening.


I have an uncanny urge to have a girl's legs wrapped around me so I can ram her into the wall... And pretty much be aggressive in general. :blushed:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Spades said:


> @ Robatix: wtf?_? Does your doppelganger require an Expansion Pak for maximum gameplay?


He requires my "Expansion Pak" for maximum gameplay. >__>


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

There's a spot on the internal part of the perineum that a person can reach with a thumb from either hole. Rubbing it gently between two fingers in such a way that it is sandwiched from both sides simultaneously, or stroking it from either side while simultaneously using a vibrator just above (but not touching) the clitoris, causes very intense orgasms.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm partial to doggy style. :laughing:


----------

